# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  الكلاسيكو: سالغادو سيلعب ظهيرا أيسر

## Ahmad zo3bi

يبدو أن مدرب فريق ريال مدريد الجديد يود أن يطور دفاع الفريق الأبيض قبل المواجهة يوم السبت أمام برشلونة على الكامب نو و ذلك بعد ضعف الدفاع منذ بداية الموسم و دخول عدد كثير من الأهداف في مرمى النادي الملكي . و مع إصابة كل من المدافعين بيبي و هاينز و أيضا إيقاف الظهير الأيسر مارسيلو لمباراة و تأكيد غيابه عن الكلاسيكو،سيضطر المدرب بتحويل سالغادو إلى جهة الظهير الأيسر لأنه يرى فيه عنصر الخبرة لمواجهة اللاعب ليونيل ميسي و قد يشرك ميتزيلدر كظهير أيمن لأنه يثق في سيرجيو راموس كثيرا كقلب دفاع .
ويتوقع الكثير أن تشكيلة الريال ستعرف تغييرات و مفاجآت كثيرة بسبب الظروف و أيضا باعتبار أن السيد خواندي راموس تكتيكي بدرجة عالية و يركز على كل مباراة بظروفها .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

احلى خبر بسمعو اليوم ...سالغادو ظهير ايسر ...هو بالاول بعرف يلعب بمركزه الظهير الايمن ...تيلعب بالظهير الايسر

----------

